# How to change Rapido mirror indicator?



## 108125 (Nov 6, 2007)

Can anybody help please? I had a close encounter with a 'white van' that resulted in a broken indicator lamp that is mounted in the mirror. My Rapido is on a Fiat chassis and has the white 'stick-up' mirrors - I think the Mercedes is the same but the mirrors 'hang down'. The lens for the light is broken but what's left of it appears to be glued in. I think I need to remove the cover from the mirror and can see two screws at the base of the mirror. I am afraid to just remove them in case they hold something else on and I make the problem worse. I think the same problem would arise if anybody just needed to replace the orange indicator bulb. Has anybody ever tried this. Help!
Terry


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Terry, While doing a 'deep clean' I tried to remove the lenses on my 963F to clean out the build up of gung but gave up as they would not easily pop off and appeared to be glued. Maybe the bulb is replaced from the inside but I also failed to identify how to remove the cowl. Mine is a little loose, always has been, perhaps its just a pop fit but I decided to leave it alone. 
I have seen the same mirrors fitted to coaches and mini coaches, perhaps you have a local bus company with vehicles that have them and have the required knowledge.
Colin


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

*A class mirrors, bottom mounted.*

Norfolk Cowboy is correct. To remove the cover on the bottom mounted mirrors as used on my 2004 A class Rapido 963F, undo the two screws which can be seen below and forward of the mirror glass, best done with a torch and the mirror titled upwards. Once the screws are undone, lift the base of the plastic cowl forwards and then pull gently 5mm upwards to release the top.

The cowl will now be free except for the wire leading to the indicator repeater. To release the bulb holder from the lens, rotate 90 degrees and pull the bulb holder out.

The lens is held in the cowl by an 'O' ring in a groove. The rings seem to perish very quickly. The inside of the lens can be cleaned by filling with water and 1/4 of a sterodent tablet, as mine had the dreaded green inside.

Note that when refitting the bulb holder to the lens, the bulb holder has a wider spigot of one side and will fit one way round only. You may have to rotate the lens 180 degrees in the cowl to assemble correctly.

I hope that this helps other A class owners with this type of mirror.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info Roger, After trying to gently prise mine off and deciding to leave it alone it fell off last month. I had probably weakened it, it is now going to cost me over €70 for a replacement lens. Pity its not covered in the handbook.
Colin


----------

